# How to get most life out of bands!



## Adam2k90

I am getting some blue band soon an was wondering how to get the most life out of them, they are pre cut.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Ordie69

I am certainly no pro at this and I am sure you will get much more detailed advice. The things that I have found to be the most detrimental to my band life is:

1. Overdrawing
2. Irregular stress points (fork angles)


----------



## NaturalFork

Blue what? thera? Just make sure your fork tips are nice and smooth with to rough spots.


----------



## Ry-shot

put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


----------



## Adam2k90

Ry-shot said:


> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


Would this help stop cracking if you put it near the front when installing the bands? Sounds like good advice thanks.


----------



## Adam2k90

NaturalFork said:


> Blue what? thera? Just make sure your fork tips are nice and smooth with to rough spots.


Yes therabands


----------



## Charles

To maximise the life of your bands, NEVER attach them to a slingshot. Seal them in a plastic freezer bag, put that inside another, and that inside another. Then store your bands in the freezer. But NEVER, EVER use them for a sling shot!

(Sorry ... I just could not resist ....)

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

Ry-shot said:


> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


I might be wrong but I don't think petroleum products and latex get along very well?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Dayhiker said:


> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


I might be wrong but I don't think petroleum products and latex get along very well?
[/quote]
Some use it on o rings,and its been said to prolong the life.rubber's biggest killer is sunlight


----------



## Adam2k90

Charles said:


> To maximise the life of your bands, NEVER attach them to a slingshot. Seal them in a plastic freezer bag, put that inside another, and that inside another. Then store your bands in the freezer. But NEVER, EVER use them for a sling shot!
> 
> (Sorry ... I just could not resist ....)
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Had to come sometime


----------



## Adam2k90

slingshot_sniper said:


> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


I might be wrong but I don't think petroleum products and latex get along very well?
[/quote]
Some use it on o rings,and its been said to prolong the life.rubber's biggest killer is sunlight








[/quote]
Thanks, Ill keep it out of sunlight from now on.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I use mineral oil food grade stuff,cheap and it protects rubber very well


----------



## bkcooler

I use Armor All.
Since it is UV protector, I use it on the whole band.

I asking the experts on this forum;
Is this OK?


----------



## gamekeeper john

don't taper them, they will last longer straight cut, but you do get more speed tapered


----------



## keef

Just get a production line going with bandsets..

I have been shooting butterfly style with highly tapered bands recently, and I'm getting around 200 shots on my bandsets...This equates to loads of speed and 200% fun!

Cutting a new set takes minutes and just gets faster and less trouble all the time

As john said, straight bands mean a long life and I have catty's that I keep for this purpose, such as the hunting one i keep in my truck for out the window chances !!!

Changing bands is not too much hassle

Keith


----------



## Flatband

Guys-Girls,
You can do everything right with bands and then have some sets last 70 shots while others last 400. It's a crap shoot people. To maximize your chances of a longer lasting set try a few of these tips:

Prong tips extra smooth

No sharp attachment angles or edges

Do not prestretch too tightly

Lubricants: Armorall is fine so is 303 but a TINY BIT AT THE BAND TIE AT POUCH-NOT ON POUCH! No where else though

Use straight cut bands ( tapering can increase speed by as much as 40% but speed kills band life)

Use a thicker rubber or cut your thin stuff wider

Make sure your cutter (whatever type) is razor sharp

Shoot heavier ammo

Roll up your rubber sheeting rather then folding

Rubber loves cool, dark places for storage and for better life

Do not bottom out bands to max elongation-leave a few inches extra draw

When shooting out side cover rubber from sun when taking a break ( sometimes breaks can to be long!)

When tying pouch on to rubber fold rubber twice (if possible) then push through pouch hole and tie. (Extra insulation from tying material)

When tying at pouch (whether string or rubber strips) always make a few turns around the folded band before tying knot

Hope this list helps. If I missed anything, please post. Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bkcooler said:


> I use Armor All.
> Since it is UV protector, I use it on the whole band.
> 
> I asking the experts on this forum;
> Is this OK?


I'm not an expert, but I sure hope it's OK, because I use it, too.


----------



## cheese

Charles said:


> To maximise the life of your bands, NEVER attach them to a slingshot. Seal them in a plastic freezer bag, put that inside another, and that inside another. Then store your bands in the freezer. But NEVER, EVER use them for a sling shot!
> 
> (Sorry ... I just could not resist ....)
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


if i had seen this sooner i would have said that....


----------



## August West

I use 303, vaseline is super bad for rubber and o rings, which are made of butyl, not that it makes much difference, if you shoot much your bands will wear and break before the petroleum jelly breaks the rubber down. My best advice is to order some bulk rubber, some leather and learn to roll your own. Chris


----------



## ryanpaul

Ry-shot said:


> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer


my last bandset broke just there. so thats the trick? thanks!!!


----------



## Viper010

slingshot_sniper said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ry-shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> put a little vaseline on the bit of the bands nearest to the pouch, this stops it drying out n cracking when hit numerous times by the forks, flipshoot or turn the pouch also to avoid contact with the forks, these make the bands last a lit longer http://slingshotforum.slingshotforumco.netdna-cdn.com/public/style_emoticons/default/smile.png
> 
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I don't think petroleum products and latex get along very well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some use it on o rings,and its been said to prolong the life.rubber's biggest killer is sunlight http://ssfcdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/wink.png
Click to expand...

O rings are made of butyl, not latex. Even butyl o rings don't like Vaseline and other oil based products, but for latex, oils and greases are especially detrimental. Better to use a non toxic silicone spray for o rings. NEVER EVER use silicone spray on your slingshot bands though - they could well slip out from under the ties and hit you in the face!


----------

